# Naughty step week!



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well maybe too good to be true ,, Lola was so good the first few weeks when we bought her home, but this last one she's been so naughty!! She ignores us when we call her in from the garden, the biting is literally relentless!! The only saving grace is that she still goes through the night with no crying or accidents , it feels like there's no progress being made whatsoever :'(


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah so little Lola has lulled you into thinking you had the perfect puppy. She is just a puppy exhibiting normal puppy behavior. Would you want to come in from the garden away from all the interesting sights and smells? Try giving her some treats. With Maggie, she would come to the door and then we would throw some treats onto the floor to get her to come in. As for the biting, it too shall pass when her adult teeth come in. Puppies can be more bitey when they are tired. Make sure she is getting several naps during the day and when she is bitey you can redirect her to a toy instead of your hand, feet or whatever else she has attached herself to. Just remember to enjoy your time with her as they grow up too fast.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

We use treats!! 
I know it will get better but phew!! Hope it hurries up !
Thankyou!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh no! Lovely, lively Lola eh?  It's not funny is it?! I found tiny bits of cheese from a very rustly bag combined with the sound of the fridge door opening helped. To be honest I still have to do it now sometimes when she's 'in one'  Keep going! Are you at puppy class? I found that helped (me if not her!) and there was a big fuss from a group of understanding people when she did something obedient which expanded our horizons a bit during those intense early weeks of 'me and Poppy and not much else'


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well... She's very " I'll do what I want when the sun is shining" haha! Not yet ( puppy classes) but she's allowed to go walking as from tomorrow so we are taking her to classes asap... She sits instantly, gives lovely kisses, sort of grasped " uhuh" as our "no" and is the best behaved through the night still!! 
I know it's early days , but last week felt like a lifetime! We do rustle bags and sometimes that works!!
Had a few daytime accidents in the house last week, outside for ages .. Inside instant wee! 
 x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Outside is soooo exciting. Just wait until she discovers the joys of digging 

If she doesn't come in the first time you call I would go out in the garden and charge around away from her... She will chase you. Stop and treat her, then run away from her and call her, when she comes play with a soft tugga toy and reward when she releases it (keep hold of one end of it). Run away and call her and treat and quietly attach her lead and then walk back into the house with her. 
If you stand at the back door calling her and she doesn't come and you keep calling and rustling treats she just learns that when you call she can come in her own time...
Puppies are very good at controlling us


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Ha ha We already do that ....


----------

